# Como simular circuitos con un integrados STK



## kepedragon (Dic 26, 2005)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y necesitaria saber que programa puedo usar para simular circuitos con STK (amplificador de audio), probé con el Tina, Electronics Workbench, y varios mas, me dijeron que tenia que agregarlos a la libreria  , pero de donde saco la información para eso, necesito la libreria del STK4048II, es un excelente amplificador de 150W RMS.

Gracias por su ayuda, saludos


----------



## juanmalegre (Dic 26, 2005)

Te puedo dar una idea...

El orcad 9.1 te permite editar un componente pero para esto tendrias que conocer el circuito interior del integrado y mediante el menu de pspice lo editarias nodo por nodo. pudiendo asi simular el stk y cualquier integrado que no figure en la libreria. 

claro esta que lo difícil de esto es conocer el circuito interior del integrado que quieres simular. quizas lo encuentres en su data sheet, lo puedes buscan en la pagina www.digchip.com.

otra forma puede ser que te consigas la libreria que quieres del programa que estas utilizando pero no se que tan facil sea esto.

espero que te sirva de algo


----------

